# Sbr



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Not sure this belongs in this thread. A friend of mine has an Uzi for sale, it's an SBR, he got it from his dad who died. I wanted to know what exactly is the procedure to purchase a SBR. It's a .45 Uzi with the really short barrel. I know the long procedure for an NFA item. I'm under the impression that it's just a 5.00 dollar tax and a form (not sure which one) signed by chief LEO, is this correct???
EDIT* (my state has no restrictions just federal law for rifles a sub gun in this case.)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The transfer tax is $200, not $5. As I understand it, the $5 tax only applies to AOWs, not SBRs. Use ATF Form 4.

http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/faq2.htm


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Mike is indeed correct, but you may want to find out just how well the will was written and how willed guns are handled BEFORE you start the paperwork as he may be in posession of an illegally obtained SBR if there were/are no provisions for death of the current tax stamp holder. An anonymous call for information about a "sick grandfather who has an NFA weapon and what the proceedure is to will it to a family member" before you/he starts the process.

I'd call BATF. This isn't one you wanna wing with internet information. No offense to the internets. hehe

Zhur


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Zhurdan, I just spoke with my friend, you brought up an interesting point, he said his lawyer who handles his fathers estate stated that the law dictates that it does belong to him, legally....to a point. He also stated that he needed to contact the BATF to notify them of this change that they will probably just make him fill out the form 4 in his name possibly with no charge. Then I would have to do the form 4, 200.00 dollars and its mine. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

